# flammable storage locker grounding



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

NEC, Nope. NFPA and OSHA do.....


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> NEC, Nope. NFPA and OSHA do.....


 Can you cite the rules that require the storage cabinet to be bonded?


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just did an Internet search on the subject and found an FAQ under NFPA 30 and found this:








Some flammable liquids storage cabinets have a grounding screw. Is the cabinet required to be electrically grounded?














NFPA 30 does not require that the cabinet itself be grounded. Many manufacturers provide a grounding screw on their cabinets as a convenience to the user. The user can connect this screw to a building ground and use the cabinet-mounted ground point as needed to ground individual containers from which liquids are dispensed.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

N.ational E.lectrical C.ode or NFPA 70 is concerned with the installation, maintenance, and repair of ELECTRICAL equipment and devices. A metal hazmat storage locker is not by definition ELECTRICAL. NFPA has cognizance for electrical safety as a function of fire safety but has other instructions for hazmat/hazwaste. NFPA 30, flamable and combustable liquids code. Osha has cog on workplace safety standards. 1910.106 covers flam storage.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked up OSHA 1910.106 and the only thing it says about grounding is that class I liquids' dispensers and containers must be eletrically connected when filling


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, I looked again and didn't see much REQUIRING grounds. I know every Co. I ever worked for including Govt. required storage lockers, wast collection drums, etc.. to be grounded. Op asked if NEC required it. Nope. They don't give a dang about flam lockers....


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, wait, you is the OP!!!!


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

So... it looks like the answer is NO. However, if I am storing and working with class I liquids I need to interconnect the dispenser and container when filling. If I am doing this action in the vicinity of the storage locker I can, for convenience sake, connect the locker to a ground and then use the locker as a grounding point for the filling operation.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Hand pump, electric pump???


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Generally, in our flam storage/handling area, we have a copper braid run along the wall. The lockers and such, get a pigtail hardwired to that and hand pumps, drums, etc. get a gator jaw clamp to the braid. braid is terminated with a #6 to a ground rod driven thought the slab into grade.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> Generally, in our flam storage/handling area, we have a copper braid run along the wall. The lockers and such, get a pigtail hardwired to that and hand pumps, drums, etc. get a gator jaw clamp to the braid. braid is terminated with a #6 to a ground rod driven thought the slab into grade.


Sometimes in a flammable marked cabinet you may have a charge build up due to static. All cabinets probably should be connected and then to earth as best you can. Most people know about the possible buildup of electrons when sliding a gasoline can across the bed of a pickup... especially if it is a plastic bed. The same is true in a cabinet. It is all about an environment free of potential difference that could cause an arcing situation.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

There is no reason to bond or ground the cabinet. Static is not an issue with closed containers. The only time static is a real issue is when you are transferring flammable liquids from one container to another. In that case you need to bond the two containers together.


----------

